# UK Driving Licence



## wifiuser (May 7, 2015)

If their a lawyer who can answer the question on the UK driving license. It seems you have to carry a 10 year UK unless you are here more than 182 days a year continuously, but what happens if you go back to the UK a more than 4 times a year?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Title says passport , Driving licence in thread ,182 days mentioned which can only apply to tax residency / wtf has returning to the UK to do with it ? 
Ask a question that is understandable would help for a start.


----------



## wifiuser (May 7, 2015)

Wrong title but question is about UK driving licenses in Spain, I was hoping to get an answer from a lawyer but got the three wise guys instead.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

wifiuser said:


> Wrong title but question is about UK driving licenses in Spain, I was hoping to get an answer from a lawyer but got the three wise guys instead.


You'd better find a proper lawyer then, you can't expect free advice on a forum especially if you respond like that!


----------



## wifiuser (May 7, 2015)

Maybe where you come from slack replies are the norm! A polite response would be welcome, just hope you can take your blinkers off.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

wifiuser said:


> If their a lawyer who can answer the question on the UK driving license. It seems you have to carry a 10 year UK unless you are here more than 182 days a year continuously, but what happens if you go back to the UK a more than 4 times a year?


Not a lawyer just one of those idiots who didn't understand your post OR the title in relation to the post.

Anyway, I don't understand your concern about 10 year licences and 182 days a year.


The issue is that the paper licences are being (or have been) withdrawn. As a consequence, any one resident in Spain who has one, should now have changed it for a Spanish licence.

The 182 days (not necessarily continuous) is a red herring as this is all to do with tax residency. 90 days is the real issue.


It seems to me that you are VERY confused - what is your real concern/question?

If in doubt, get a Spanish licence and then you don't have any issues!


----------



## wifiuser (May 7, 2015)

I have been informed that driving licences cannot be unlimited in Spain any more if you are a resident. My issue was that if a person was not a permanent stay in Spain or under 182 days ( i.e individuals changed country a lot) would this rule may still apply. I realise the first question was confusing but to see a moderator simply just ask the questioner to restate his question again is disappointing. The website is a little unclear and I am new, I would expect this attitude from a kids forum, but would expect better from a grown up.


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

its handbags at noon over this thread , ''three wise men'',,,,LOL!!!!!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

wifiuser said:


> I have been informed that driving licences cannot be unlimited in Spain any more if you are a resident. My issue was that if a person was not a permanent stay in Spain or under 182 days ( i.e individuals changed country a lot) would this rule may still apply. I realise the first question was confusing but to see a moderator simply just ask the questioner to restate his question again is disappointing. The website is a little unclear and I am new, I would expect this attitude from a kids forum, but would expect better from a grown up.


afaik there are no lawyers giving advice, free or otherwise, on this forum

& it seems that a kind moderator has changed the thread title for you 

this should explain the current situation for you :*DO I HAVE TO EXCHANGE / RENEW MY EU DRIVING LICENCE?*



from the Driving in Spain section of our http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html
http://learn-aprender.com/groups/do-i-have-to-exchange-my-eu-driving-licence/


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

xabiachica said:


> afaik there are no lawyers giving advice, free or otherwise, on this forum
> 
> & it seems that a kind moderator has changed the thread title for you
> 
> ...


tsk,,,, there is always one who goes and spoils it for the rest of us,,,i was waiting for fisty cuffs, sat back with a cold 'un' in my mitt the works, bah!!!


----------



## bandit1250 (Aug 5, 2014)

what happened there??? my quote has appeared twice?


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

The 90-day and 182-day rules are red herrings as far as driving licences are concerned. If you have a valid licence issued in another EU country and it is a EU-valid licence (it has the ring of stars with EU in centre) with a photo, you are permitted to continue using it during its period of validity. You can usually exchange it for a Spanish one if you are here long-term (most places will accept it as a form of ID - saves carrying your passport around or losing it)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> The 90-day and 182-day rules are red herrings as far as driving licences are concerned. If you have a valid licence issued in another EU country and it is a EU-valid licence (it has the ring of stars with EU in centre) with a photo, you are permitted to continue using it *during its period of validity.* You can usually exchange it for a Spanish one if you are here long-term (most places will accept it as a form of ID - saves carrying your passport around or losing it)


during its period of validity _according to the DGT_ - which might not be the same as its period of validity in the country of issue


----------

